# All my kitties



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2009)

So here they are, all the cats that have had the dubious pleasure of having me as family. First up we have my little girl and when I say little I mean she's a very small cat. She's quite shy and timid but overcomes that with time. She is a sometimes lap cat who loves being the center of attention and is highly intelligent. I love her to the moon and back.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2009)

Next, we have Zeus. He was taken from us far too quickly and was just shy of his first birthday when we lost him. I will link the post about losing him below. We really struggled with him in the beginning because he had everything you could imagine when we rescued him from a local black market. Worms, Ear mites ringworm, diarrhea, he really put us through the wringer but he was worth that and more. He was a tiny scrap of a thing weighing in about 0.5 kg when I got him but he had quite the appetite on him and grew to a whopping 5 kg in 10 months time. He was such a boy in comparison to Penny. Where she would delicately navigate through things kept on a surface, he would just bulldoze through knocking everything off. He was more affectionate by nature and always loved to cuddle. Penny is loving as well but on her terms. He had loudest purr I have heard in a cat thus far, sounded like motorcycle once he got going. I wish we had recorded that purr of his, it was the most satisfying sound in the world. I miss him terribly and I tear up every time I think of the ordeal he had to go through but he also makes me smile with all the happy memories. I hope he's having the time of his life with new friends wherever he is now. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/50-over-rainbow-bridge/129918-i-am-so-angry-i-miss-my-purr-machine.html


----------



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2009)

And lastly we have out latest addition Eros, who strayed straight into our lives without asking permission. The first time I saw him he was gobbling down food that our neighbors who found him gave him and I kid you not my heart did a weird little flip in my chest because of how similar he looked to Zeus. He looked to be in very good shape considering he was a stray, his fur was dirty but not matted, he was on the skinnier side but not terribly so and free of any evident parasites which a visit to the vet, who gave him a clean bill of health, confirmed. We looked for his owners but so far haven't had any luck finding them and it looks like he's here to stay. We are still getting to know each other but this is what I know so far. He is very loving, follows us around like a dog and scarfs down food like there is no tomorrow. Oh and he humps all the throws in my house even though he's been neutered. He also seems to be extremely laid back. We were not looking to get a second cat after what happened with Zeus but how can we resist this guy?? Penny and he are still at logger heads but i think they are getting better. I hope with time they will be as good pals as she and Zeus used to be.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the pics! We also had a black cat (long hair) named Zeus. Lovely cat. Years ago, long gone. Much missed. Best wishes for Eros to be a happy member of your family.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What beautiful cats!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Lovely cats!


----------



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. I think Penny has the most delicate cat features. I love her face and her green eyes that fade to a pale yellow. Zeus had a slightly more squished face, which I think made him look perpetually sad, beautiful yellow eyes which were darker than Ros's and the softest fur (Penny's fur is slightly coarser in texture). Ros has a nice face, not as flat as Zeus's and paler yellow colored eyes. He's also got a curl to his lip which I have not yet managed catch in a pic. He looks very roguish with it. I can't wait for his fur to grow out to see what it feels like.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

You have absolutely beautiful kitties, they are lucky to have a home with you.


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

I love all your kitties!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I love Penny's wide-set round eyes and her cute little nose! 

I am sorry about Zeus, but Ros lucked into a great family. He does look like a very laid-back kitty judging from the pics! I hope Penny will give him the seal of approval soon!


----------

